

Greasemonkey script to de-scribd HN PDFs - ken
http://clayvalet.com/describd.user.js

======
huhtenberg
Scribd'ing of the PDFs should be a per-account config option.

I don't mind if it's enabled by default (Scribd being backed by YC and all
that), but please allow me to disable this rather annoying feature.

~~~
ntoshev
PDFs actually load faster than the equivalent Scribd pages on my machine. Not
sure why is this.

~~~
axod
Same here. And the "Streaming document" progress bar is kind of irritating
IMHO

------
snowmaker
Guys, I have a better idea. Let's make a patch for the hacker news source to
give both options and submit it to PG.

If you know arc (or want to learn) and are interested in doing this, email me
at jared@scribd.

------
Xichekolas
Not to hijack, but my blacklist script does this too, if you want a blacklist
and a searchyc box as well.

<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039>

~~~
ken
That's cool. If I had known about yours, I probably wouldn't have bothered,
though it was kind of fun learning about Greasemonkey.

I made it in response to the comments here. It's kind of sad that for all the
hacker/entrepreneurial spirit here, the default reaction is basically "try
asking one more time" (there's even a couple of those in the comments on this
post!). We had a poll, and people overwhelmingly voted to at least make it
optional, so it's not like they don't know what we want.

So I did something about it. I'm tired of reading endless "Something should be
done!" comments, when it's completely in our power to do Something. Here's a
Something. You made a Something, too, so I respect that.

~~~
Xichekolas
> though it was kind of fun learning about Greasemonkey

Pretty much the only reason I did this too. ;)

------
jgrahamc
Scribding PDFs here is the new page framing. Imagine if every link you
submitted appears in a frame with some ads at the top? That would be annoying
(and so 1996), I don't see the Scribd thing any differently here. I have _no_
problem downloading PDFs.

~~~
jacobbijani
Yea, _pretty_ sure that's what the Adobe Reader plugin is for...

------
bigtoga
Is this your script? <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/26925>

If it is, in the future, I'd suggest linking us directly to userscripts.org
instead of to a .js. I think that you'll find people are perhaps squeamish
about links to a .js file.

~~~
jsn
no, the link you posted is my script.

------
pmjordan
Cool, thanks. This works on Opera too! (user javascript)

------
tokipin
i like it where it shows it as an element in the page. but for large-screen
viewing pdf viewer is better. maybe the autoscribding could show a link to the
scribd page (eg [http://www.scribd.com/doc/1469514/TOM-JERRY-dibuixos-per-
pin...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/1469514/TOM-JERRY-dibuixos-per-pintar))
instead of the full-screen thingie

------
edw519
Cool. Now if you could just convert the PDF to HTML, you'd have something
there.

~~~
aneesh
There's a Firefox extension to view PDFs as HTML.

~~~
xirium
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/636>

